
Argentina won't repay IMF debt till recession over, VP Fernandez says - totalZero
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cuba-argentina/argentina-wont-repay-imf-debt-till-recession-over-vp-fernandez-says-idUSKBN20302R
======
WheelsAtLarge
Argentina just can't get its finances in order. It seems that every time they
borrow money they have an excuse to not pay it or to miss payments.

It's too bad since it just makes it harder for the country to move forward.

I read a book that detailed how in the early 1900s Argentina was considered
the Jewel of South America. European Immigrants often debated whether they
should emigrate to Argentina or the U.S. since they were considered on par as
far as economic prosperity and opportunities for immigrants. It's a shame how
things have changed over time.

